

Wit.ai is now free for all developers - blandinw
https://wit.ai/blog

======
minimaxir
The original source title ("Why we're quitting Stripe") certainly an unusual
application of a link bait title.

With the link bait removed, this article serves zero purpose as the price
announcement was made with the original announcement.

